# Carrying seeds in your luggage on a plane



## Bud1284 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello there fellow stoners!

I read a few days ago (cant find the post back unfortunately) that somebody managed to travel with 20 - 30 seeds put in his jeans pockets, spread over the whole area of his suitcase.

I will also be doing the same very soon, and will travel while spreading them in a few pockets in my checked in luggage. My question is, do you keep the original packaging or are the seeds removed from vacuum packaging before being put in the pockets?

Advice is much appreciated and also if you have any other ideas on how to carry them would be great. I am only going to have 10-15 seeds maximum.

Cheers


----------



## wuzrelygud (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey there, Bud!

I recently went to the Caribbean and had no trouble with seeds in my carry on/backpack. They were not in any packaging though. I use one dram vials to store them and had them all together. Easily over 50 seeds. 

Coming back to California, I was gifted at least 200+ seeds all from a 30+ year veteran grower. There was NO way I was going to leave them behind. Everything passed through TSA and xray with no problem both ways. Enjoy and keep hunting!!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jul 17, 2018)

Could always go buy a pack of seeds from the store and trade them out. TSA don’t know what’s what and I doubt they smell as long as there’s no flowers mixed in. Or mail them.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 8, 2018)

Do not put anything in your checked bag. If the search it they will take them. I've never traveled with beans, I fly all over with rolled joints in my carry on though. I've never had a problem ever. Tsa does not care for cannabis or beans. If you're nervous put them inside a pen. Do not walk through the scanner with anything in your pockets let alone beans. You're more apt to be stopped if you have things in your pockets. They have no idea what cannabis seeds are to apple seeds. If you do ever get stopped which you wont. Do not advertise that the are cannabis beans. Too them they could be apple seeds. You will be a ok my friend. Just do not act special when you're going through security and you will be fine. If they do take the beans if traveling internationally it's because you did not declare them in customs. You have to claim agricultural items through customs and usually they do not allow anything because they are afraid that it could bring unwanted bacteria etc into the country. Best bet is to put them in a carry on, act normal and keep a zip on the lip. You will be just fine. I've been bringing joints with me on flights both domestic and international for years, way before it was decriminalized or legalized in any state or other country. Never once even gotten a look let alone a search. Or just mail them back. It's very simple. Plus if it's a gift under 25 bucks you dont uave to pay import on the package. Put them in a box with a t shirt and send that bitch off and you will be fine!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 12, 2018)

what about travelling by car ? Anybody take beans from Canada to the US ?


----------



## Northwood (Dec 31, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> what about travelling by car ? Anybody take beans from Canada to the US ?


Back in the early 1980s we took 15 grams of hash from Canada over the border by car to help us enjoy our canoe/camping tripping among the Georgian and Florida alligators. My brother hid it in his mouth (seriously). We hoped he wouldn't be forced to swallow that huge chunk. Lol

Honestly now that I'm older I'd never risk it again. The backwards USA is very strict at the border. I have a career that 3 years in an American prison would seriously interfere with. Not to mention, my wife might be a bit freaked out over it. I've heard stories (yeah just stories) that people have lost their cars and freedom while having a few seeds in their ashtray in their car, or a dirty hash pipe hidden under the seat. When you visit backwards, socially undeveloped countries, your best bet is to obey their rules completely when you enter and while you're there.


----------



## athomegrowing (Jun 17, 2019)

*Seeds aren't illegal* in the USA. If you're flying in to the USA with seeds, you're best off declaring them with customs. *If you're caught lying*, there's a penalty.


----------



## JPCyan (Jun 19, 2019)

It is my understanding that viable cannabis seeds are NOT legal in the USA according to federal law. 
I'd think declaring them at US customs would surely get them confiscated.
I have no personal experience with this, so I could be wrong.

This scheduling and definition seems to me absolutely ridiculous.
We cannot afford to let outdated and unjust laws dictate our freedoms and rights.

Lets all make sure we* vote* to change this any chance we get, as well as *supporting our domestic seed producers and sellers here in the USA.*

Please see:

*21 U.S.C. § 812 - U.S. Code - Unannotated Title 21. Food and Drugs § 812. Schedules of controlled substances*-
*Schedule I - (C)- (10) * *Marihuana*

*21 U.S.C. § 802 - U.S. Code - Unannotated Title 21. Food and Drugs § 802. Definitions*
(16)  The term “marihuana” means* all parts of the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not;  the seeds thereof;*  the resin extracted from any part of such plant;  and every compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of such plant, its seeds or resin.  Such term* does not include* the mature stalks of such plant, fiber produced from such stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of such plant, any other compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of such mature stalks (except the resin extracted therefrom), fiber, oil, or cake, or the *sterilized seed of such plant which is incapable of germination.*


----------



## athomegrowing (Jun 21, 2019)

In addition to hemp seed being legal, thc bearing seed for novelty, fishing, bait, animal food (non-germination) is legal.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1751/~/importing-hemp-seeds-and-hemp-products-into-the-u.s.


----------



## JPCyan (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks for the link  However these are the required provisions for said import. - from your link :
The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) regulates the importation of all seeds for planting to ensure safe agricultural trade. Under this authority, USDA is providing an alternative way for the safe importation of hemp seeds into the United States.
Hemp seeds can be imported into the United States from Canada if accompanied by either: *1.)* a phytosanitary certification from Canada’s national plant protection organization to verify the origin of the seeds and confirm that no plant pests are detected; or *2.)* a Federal Seed Analysis Certificate (SAC, PPQ Form 925) for hemp seeds grown in Canada.

Hemp seeds can be imported into the United States from other countries if accompanied by:
1.)a phytosanitary certificate from the exporting country’s national plant protection organization to verify the origin of the seeds and confirm that no plant pests are detected.
Hemp seed shipments may be inspected upon arrival at the first port of entry by U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) to ensure USDA regulations are met, including certification and freedom from plant pests.

Ive never received these certs ordering from Euro, UK or Canada.
Which is why you still get the green tape and seeds confiscated if CBP catches your order to the USA. And declaring it without proper paperwork at the airport customs would probably have the same results.

Have you a link to any more info from your comment? "In addition to hemp seed being legal, thc bearing seed for novelty, fishing, bait, animal food (non-germination) is legal."
Thanks, appreciate the updated info.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 27, 2019)

aspirin bottle, aspirin, cotton ball. carry on (dont check it in) done.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jun 27, 2019)

Put them in a bag of granola...they'll never inspect it.


----------



## rod508 (May 6, 2022)

Has anyone tried bringing seeds from the USA to South America? I want to get seeds but I'm not sure how to "smuggle" them in.


----------



## bam0813 (May 6, 2022)

Who are you worried about us end or sa end? Doubt us is watching that direction real close
Stick them to a bagel and carry on


----------



## Antidote Man (May 7, 2022)

There's a secret compartment in Calvin Klein boxer brief underwear for men. If you reach in the front opening it stretches all the way down, under your crotch. Nobody's going looking under your nutsack for a bag of seeds.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 9, 2022)

There is imaging tech that can see everything through clothing and the airports have it. Ship it.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> There's a secret compartment in Calvin Klein boxer brief underwear for men. If you reach in the front opening it stretches all the way down, under your crotch. Nobody's going looking under your nutsack for a bag of seeds.


I might


----------



## crimsonecho (May 9, 2022)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Just do not act special when you're going through security and you will be fine.



just how special we’re talking about here duuuurrh?


----------



## crimsonecho (May 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5130855
> find the mj seed


you got ripped off there isnt a single cannabis seed on there!


----------



## Rurumo (May 9, 2022)

The question is, can a scanner see the seeds _if they are inside of you?_


----------



## Weedoguido (May 11, 2022)

I flew into the U.S. coming home from a Jamaican vacation. I had the seeds in little paper pouches between my toes. YES, I DID WASH MY FEET FIRST. The two different dogs that I walked by in the airport did not even pick up there nose, if your worried about smell. Easily carried back 15-20 seeds, sorry can't remember exactly.


----------



## Weedoguido (May 11, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> The question is, can a scanner see the seeds _if they are inside of you?_


Yes, had a friend who worked for Homeland security, the scanner will see just about anything. I heard some crazy stories about people who had items inside themselves.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 30, 2022)

I've had luck quite a few times sneaking beans in from South Africa, Laos and Nepal.

I just take a pair or three of fluffy hi Vis socks and sprinkle seeds and the odd grass clippings on/ in them.

That way it just looks like you walked somewhere with no shoes on and copped a few seeds.

I'm in Aus though, out border security might be a bit more lax.


----------

